

Ask HN: Rent Server For A Few Days - 16s

I need a 24 to 48 core server to test some threaded code I have, but I only need it for a few days. Can HN recommend some companies that provide this? Is it possible to get this many cores on a cloud VPS? I need Linux (Debian stable if possible). Thanks for any advice.
======
jconley
HP will work with you on this and you can use their systems remotely. We used
them at a past startup of mine and we ran on 128 cores of Itanium 2 fun, for
free. If you have a customer for your code that may want to also buy HP
hardware, they move quickly. You just have to sign up for their DSPP:
[http://h21007.www2.hp.com/portal/site/dspp/menuitem.863c3e4c...](http://h21007.www2.hp.com/portal/site/dspp/menuitem.863c3e4cbcdc3f3515b49c108973a801?ciid=0326d60c9e11b210VgnVCM100000a360ea10RCRD)

------
amock
If you really only need this for a couple of days it might be a good idea to
rent, but if you'd like some real hardware you can get 24 cores and 64GB of
RAM for less than $3000. If you need to test regularly it might be worth it
just to buy the hardware.

------
aubhat
use AWS EC2, I regularly rent out 15 core machine with 32GB ram for 1$ per
hour, you can try getting an instance in a spot market which 20-3% cheaper
(though you need to be careful).

------
bmelton
If you need that many cores on a single machine, then I don't know how to help
you -- but if you can split them up, Amazon EC2 would probably work.

